# Licino Refice



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Lately I'm obsessed with:






Licino Refice wrote two operas, Cecilia in 1934 and Margherita da Cortona in 1938. 
Do you have any information about them? Or maybe where to get recording?

I can find only this (abridged) version:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

"Ombra di Nube" was written especially for Claudia Muzio by Refice, that was a great friend of her, in 1935, just after _Cecilia_, that she premiered in 1934, in Rome. With this opera Muzio also sung her last performance at Teatro Colón, in Buenos Aires. Recently, there was a new staging of _Cecilia_ there, the first one in decades, with Adelaida Negri in the main role, you can order the CD (maybe also a DVD) here: http://www.newornamenti.com/acd.html

You can find also arias and fragments from Muzio herself, Tebaldi and Scotto (as per your picture above), as well as a complete recording with Maria Pedrini, from 1955.

About _Margherita da Cortona_, it was premiered at La Scala, in 1938, with Augusta Oltrabella and Tancredi Pasero. There is a recording from the 1960s with Antonietta Cannarile Berdini, and the RAI orchestra / choir. Here is the beginning of the opera:

Margherita










Refice was working in a third opera, _Il Mago_, when he died in the 1950s.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

Refice's music reminds me a bit of a mix of Zandonai, Catalani and perhaps Verdi of _Giovanna d'Arco _quality.

He also composed a lot of sacred music (about 30 masses and 10 oratorio)- particularly his Stabat Mater is notable.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Perhaps some members will like to hear the beautiful song "Ombra di Nube", by a famous singer of today:


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Just an update.
Next november Denia Mazzola-Gavazzeni will sing Cecilia in Montecarlo.
The recording of the event will later be published by editor Bongiovanni.


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

1. Missread last name.
2. Got confused.
3. Laughed uncontrollably at my bluntness.
(See my location for clarifications).


----------



## cheerpul (Mar 28, 2014)

I have been looking for a score of Cecilia for many years. I would like to perform an aria from it but have been unable to find a score. Does anyone know where I might find one?


----------



## Nervous Gentleman (Mar 15, 2014)

I am unable to find a pdf file of the score online. However, a piano-vocal reduction published in 1947 is widely available in libraries across North America.

http://www.worldcat.org/title/cecil...tro-quadri/oclc/6414081&referer=brief_results


----------

